# Emergency...baby Crying Unconsolably And Won't Nurse!!



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Please please help, mamis!! My poor Ryo is refusing the breast and crying hysterically, almost nonstop!! It's killing me!!

I'm pretty sure he's teething...we've given him cold washclothes, teethers, baby Orajel (it's all we have here right now), nothing is working. He will not nurse...cries when he even sees my breast.

PLEASE HELP, ANY ADVICE APPRECIATED. My husband already wants to take him to the hospital...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

When did it start? Any other symptoms? How old is he?

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## Mybabymommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Look inside his mouth. Check to make sure there are no little dots (looks like fork pricks almost) Also check the hands and feet for little sores.

Two of my dcs caught what is called Hand Foot and Mouth. I only discovered it after what you describe.

Other than that, have you tried a nice warm bath for him? That may relaxe and distract him from crying. Trying to nurse in the bath might help too.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Poor kid. I actually took DD to the emergency room when she was 8 mos. old because she cried for 5 hours. Turned out she had an ear infection.

Do you have any Tylenol or something? I think it's OK to give it in situations like this, where the baby is extremely upset. Another thing I see recommended here is Rescue Remedy - I've never tried it, myself.








Your DS will be OK. Steady, mama!


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

What about taking baby outside, or for a car ride? Wearing baby on a walk outside? What can you do to change dc's scenery right now? Bouncing on a ball? Rescue remedy is good if you can get some. Good luck!! Mary

ETA: can your dh run out and get some chamomilla?


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

He might have an earache or a sore throat (hurts to swallow.) Do you have a regular doc you could call and consult? Advice nurses maybe? Sorry he's feeling so horrible.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm not sure if this has been asked, but does he have a fever? Hugs to you both!


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you mamis!!!!

No fever, no spots (that I can see). He will bite on his breastbottle (never taken milk from it, I just give it to him to play with sometimes), but he will not touch my breast.

He's a few days from 7 months old. He's NEVER done anything like this before.

Should I take him to the hospital to get checked for an ear infection? I had a billion of those as a baby and child (was ff/vaxed though, Ryo isn't).

He doesn't seem to like lying down right now, either...

He's calm for the moment, but I know it's gonna be a long night if I can't get him to eat...

I'm freaked the hell out right now. And my left breast is getting extremely full...

Can't get Rescue Remedy right now, explain the chamomile tea thing to me again? What else, mamis?! Thanks again!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

To be truthful, it sounds a lot like what would happen when my littles would get an ear infection. Do you have any ear oil?

Personally, I would pump and let the baby try to get some milk from the breast bottle or a sippy cup. I remember the only bottle my daughter ever took was when she had a double ear infection and couldn't nurse.

If you go to the hospital and it is an ear infection, chances are they'll give tylenol and antibiotics. I'm not sure how you feel about tylenol though.


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

omg, I was just going to post this same thing. Lily is just been miserable today, and although she is consolable, she's just not herself. But, she's cutting her first tooth and is also 7 months. Please tell me this stops at some point .. lol


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi mamis!!!!! I am the husband.

We think he is teething, Ryo is finally nursing and sleeping at the same time.

Thank you all of you for the advice.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sweet dreams, baby! Feel better, Ryo and Mama and Papa!


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I hope he is all better in the morning and everyone gets rest tonight!


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

Any time a baby is crying unconsolably, undress them completely and make sure there are no hairs or threads wrapped around their fingers, toes, or little boy parts. That can be very uncomfortable for them.

I did take one of mine in to the doctor because he wouldn't stop crying once. The doctor (who had 6 kids) told me it sounded like a tummy ache cry and that I should try an enema. I actually had to use 2 enemas to get anything to happen, but that worked. He'd been crying for 6 hours and hadn't eaten for about 8. He slept for about 30 minutes as soon as I changed his diaper, woke up and nursed a few minutes, and then went back to sleep for hours.


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh lord! This was me last night. All night crying, yikes! I actually took him to the doc today to get his ears checked, they were ok but hes really snotty an feverish. After some distraction downstairs we had a bath. I salined his nose and then put bm in his ears and nose so hopefully nothing germy is going to get infected and now he is finally sleeping. I think he was just freaked out and uncomfortable, he wanted to be carried around the house moaning while the rest of us wanted to be in bed sleeping. i remember these nights with my first. They are usually few and far between, but the actually no sleep all night can make you crazy. Hnag in there.


----------



## lotsofkids (Aug 25, 2006)

It definitely sounds like an ear infection. Take him in.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

It's actually not necessary to take a child in for an ear infection unless it is persistent. My ped doesn't even prescribe antibiotics for them.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

How's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

put some breastmilk in his ears. if it is an ear infection this will fix it in no time.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

He did great all day, and is sleeping soundly as I type. Thanks for checking up on us.









I can't thank all of you enough for your words of wisdom. Really helped me calm down...I was in a full panic when I first posted...it's so awful when you can't comfort your child...I felt so helpless!

Doesn't help that everyone I live with screams "Doctor!" at the first sign of trouble, either. I swear my blood pressure goes up 50% upon hearing that word (I worry about the vax issue).

Annettemarie, what is ear oil (was it you that posted that?), and how does it work? I almost bought some Burt's Apricot Oil today, would that suffice?

I will definitely be putting some breastmilk in his ears (and nose...he's been exceptionally boogery lately).

Again, thanks to all the mamis here. I really love you guys!

Edited to add: Slightly off-topic, but know what I read on the label of our Baby Orajel? That "fever and nasal congestion are not symptoms of teething...if these symptoms persist, contact a doctor", something to that effect.

I was pretty shocked...even my very mainstream, doctor-worshipping grandmother knows teething is often accompanied by fever (not sure about nasal congestion, anybody know about that?). Why would this company put such an outright untruth on it's labeling?


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

They would put that on there to cover their heinies. Just in case it's osmething more, but someone overrode their instincts b/c of something on the back of a tube of gel. So they won't easily be sued.

And there are many people who still think that those can't go along with teething!

When DS was having nights like that, DH would help incredibly by taking over when I was too tired. He'd walk with DS, he'd help soothe him in the magic ways he has with DS, so I could get a few minutes of rest, knowing that DS was in good hands. If hubby hasn't thought of helping in that way, do suggest it.

I'm a big flummoxed by the "ear infection, take him in" thoughts, as our boy's doc has several articles with the newest findings on ear infections, saying that unless they become overwhelming and very often, the best remedy for them is nothing and time. No antibiotics.

I think it was a screaming, no eating, freaking out time that I had a lightbulb moment and let DS gnaw on a bag of frozen b'milk. It melted fast, though, so I put the chunk of icemilk into a bottle, and though DS looked at me like I'd grown a third head (or really, a third nipple), he did enjoy the ice cold milk. Helped his gums, helped his empty tummy. And helped my nipples, which were terrified of the baby's gums, and wanted to go into the FBI protection program...


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Also wanted to say that the advice to look for thread or hair etc wrapped around is brilliant. That actually happened to DS, when my hair was longer (or after I cut it but hadn't vacuumed, LOL).


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjuniverse* 

Annettemarie, what is ear oil (was it you that posted that?), and how does it work? I almost bought some Burt's Apricot Oil today, would that suffice?

Ear oil is typically olive oil with an infusion of garlic and willow or garlic and mullein. Here are the two we've used:
http://www.kerrysherbals.com/herbaloils.shtml
http://www.vitacost.com/HerbsForKidsWillowGarlicEarOil

You _gently_ warm the oil (I usually put the bottle between my boobs for 5 minutes







) and then put a few drops in each ear. If there is an ear infection, it helps. You don't use it if the ear is leaking goop though. The only downside is your baby smells you should serve him up with a side salad after.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotsofkids* 
It definitely sounds like an ear infection. Take him in.

Why??

I second the garlic oil drops. Even my pediatricians recommend that.

I hope you sweet baby feels better!


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you so so much ladies...I am learning so much I'm positive I will put to good use soon.







Thanks for the info, Annettemarie!

He had another good day today, so we're pretty set on teething as the cause (no teeth yet though).


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

FYI you can make your own ear oil by putting a couple of cloves of garlic in some olive oil (and mullien too if you happen to have it), and putting it in the oven at around 200-250 for a few hours.
Strain and there you have it!









I used this when I was getting a very painful ear infection last year and it worked great!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Or put it in the sun. (instead of the oven)

I want to say: don't take your baby to the ER if they have an Ear infection. If you have a nice doc to look in the ears, fine. But the ER...your baby is just going to pick something up.

Then again, if you are in Texas, you may win my prize of being the first mother I've ever seen breastfeeding a baby in the ER. (Yes, I have an actual prize to give.)


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

The homeopathic Boiron brand Camilla (with Belladonna) worked wonders when my lil' one was doing the teething fevers and frenzy. Worth trying.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I suspect the reason that the teething gel says that it won't work on fevers is because they want you to buy tylenol as well...
Something else you can try if he gets grotty again is putting both of you (or even all three of you) in a warm bath, and letting him nurse if he will.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)




----------

